# Can this style shrit be used?



## jakerofl (Oct 27, 2011)

Can this style shirt be plastisol transfered? It is the Bella 4000 if you go a google search. I am wondering about the lines.

[media]http://sunburstsportswear.com/sites/default/files/styles/garment/public/bella_4000_Light_Aqua_.jpg[/media]


----------



## Lpage (Oct 23, 2010)

I use ribbed shirts often for vinyl and rhinestones. However, its not so much the image you will have to consider, its different bust sizes. The lines of the ribs will become distorted around the image the larger the bust. Also, think about printing a circle...that circle could quickly turn into an elipse on the right body shape so the image itself can become distorted. There are some articles here that discuss that subject. So basically, you will be creating a design in which 1) limits only to women, then 2) only a 'portion' of that market based upon body shape. Hope this helps


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jakerofl said:


> Can this style shirt be plastisol transfered? It is the Bella 4000 if you go a google search. I am wondering about the lines.


Yes you can use plastisol transfers on ribbed garments with the understanding you will not get a completely smooth level print. Slightly stretch the garment before pressing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I stretch ribbed tanks over hardboard then press. Helps keep the shape of the design when worn although there is no way to prevent some distortion especially if the girl is heavy chested.


----------

